

Is it really too sensitive to highlight gender in profession? - inspiremonkey
http://www.onextrapixel.com/2010/08/10/interviewing-women-in-web-design-around-the-world-huge-list/

======
russell
No, you insensitive clod. (pardon the/.)

I find no problem highlighting an underrepresented minority in any profession.
It serves to give encouragement and role models. "Outstanding Male Nurses"
would probably be equally justified.

